# Any guesses on the weight?!?



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Give me your best guess. I'll give the details in a future post.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

#38


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

28


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

15#


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

30


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

21


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

25.72!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

25.75


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

35


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

You have to come in at a solid 180#'s.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Looks like rose lake. 27 pounds.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

27.5


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

29


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

22


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

23.75


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

18#


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

32


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

pics always make the fish look smaller. I'll guess 42#!


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

44.5


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I would have said 38 but seeing as how already been tossed out there I will venture 37. And a good looking 37 I might add. Nice job!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Did I see a 15# guess in there? OP must be 5 ft tall and 120 lbs if that fish only weighs 15


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

34 1/2.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

24....do we get some kinda prize for the correct answer?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

33Lbs?????


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

nooffseason said:


> Did I see a 15# guess in there? OP must be 5 ft tall and 120 lbs if that fish only weighs 15


Not a cat fisherman but still looks 15# to me.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Can't see the stomach, which is where it could carry a lot of weight or barely any. I'd say ~20 lbs.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

backfar said:


> 24....do we get some kinda prize for the correct answer?


I think a self guided trip to lake minnitonka


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I think a self guided trip to lake minnitonka


Where he can purify himself:


----------



## nonamer (Feb 20, 2014)

31.7


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hard to tell as the OP is clearly holding the fish away from his body to make it look bigger (just kidding). I would say 34#.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Think the fella will ever tell? Looks like numbers are running out.


Roscoe


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

19 1/2 lbs


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

31.5


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

22lbs


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

43


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

backfar said:


> 24....do we get some kinda prize for the correct answer?


 Word on the street is the winner will receive a glossy 8X10 autographed picture of Caitlyn Jenner in a bikini or a dozen White Castles...


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

18 # surely not more...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Where he can purify himself:


Hell....I fished that in the mid 80's


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

33highland said:


> 18 # surely not more...


How do you know it's name is Shirley?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

29 pounds.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hell....I fished that in the mid 80's


You need to go back and be 're-purified'.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

17 1/2


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Times up !! What is the true weight if u know


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> You need to go back and be 're-purified'.


Will you guide me??


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Will you guide me??


Will do us both some good.


----------



## Benboat (Jan 20, 2008)

51


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

8#, Nice Bass!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> 8#, Nice Bass!


Hehehe


----------



## Steel-Addicted (Apr 24, 2016)

Judging by all of the widely varying estimates of weight, I will never again trust someone when they tell me that they caught a _whatever_ pound fish!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Steel-Addicted said:


> Judging by all of the widely varying estimates of weight, I will never again trust someone when they tell me that they caught a _whatever_ pound fish!


Yep...someones 3 pound bass is a 5 pound bass to another...


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Well I figured I would get a couple responses but, wow! Thanks for all the guesses. It's time to spill the beans......this total weight is 14.6#! Let me explain.....
Let's start with "don't believe every thing you see or read on the Internet" I didn't catch this fish, that you can believe. The following pictures will help you see why it weighs what it does.......























You see, this is a reproduction I did for a client here in my studio. The original fish was caught in the Muskingum River and was 38#, I couldn't believe it when the first guess was correct. Nice job MB! And Gottago, was right there too. Reproductions are a great way to get a memory of the fish but still let a giant like this live. Thanks for playing along, it was fun, and just now I realize that never again will anyone believe any pictures I might add in the future Have a blessed day all!!! Jeremy


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

saug-I said:


> Well I figured I would get a couple responses but, wow! Thanks for all the guesses. It's time to spill the beans......this total weight is 14.6#! Let me explain.....
> Let's start with "don't believe every thing you see or read on the Internet" I didn't catch this fish, that you can believe. The following pictures will help you see why it weighs what it does.......
> View attachment 217066
> View attachment 217067
> ...


Sooo...we see what u done now...tricked all of us....we know where you live....


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

We've been had!

Awesome replica! And great guess by MB.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Nicely done Saug-I.

So how much does a repro like that cost?


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh come on! First we have to guess the weight and now the cost??? LOL


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)




----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Slatebar said:


> Word on the street is the winner will receive a glossy 8X10 autographed picture of Caitlyn Jenner in a bikini or a dozen White Castles...


Lol!
If I win I will send Saug I 10 cases of sliders if he can guarantee me I never have to look at or hear of Brucilla Jenner or the rest of that crew for the rest of my life.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sooo...we see what u done now...tricked all of us....we know where you live....


...and now we have to take Saug-I with us to Lake Minnetonka. 
He will need a double dip (and probably held under awhile) to be purified.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> ...and now we have to take Saug-I with us to Lake Minnetonka.
> He will need a double dip (and probably held under awhile) to be purified.


Ahhhhhh....sweet purification


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

My guess on the cost...513.00


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm guessing $625...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ahhhhhh....sweet purification


...and we will not take our 'bait store owning fishing partner' along for his entertainment. As further 'purification' He will have to stay on shore when we all go out fishing.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

saug-I said:


> Well I figured I would get a couple responses but, wow! Thanks for all the guesses. It's time to spill the beans......this total weight is 14.6#! Let me explain.....
> Let's start with "don't believe every thing you see or read on the Internet" I didn't catch this fish, that you can believe. The following pictures will help you see why it weighs what it does.......
> View attachment 217066
> View attachment 217067
> ...


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM~! 

Come at me bros!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM~!
> 
> Come at me bros!


Lol. Bring it.....I feel.....trolled


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I


fastwater said:


> ...and we will not take our 'bait store owning fishing partner' along for his entertainment. As further 'purification' He will have to stay on shore when we all go out fishing.


Ill call sam


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol. Bring it.....I feel.....trolled


My fish weight game on fleek. I cannot be stopped Tom! Don't get in my way!

Rub some butter on it maybe.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> My fish weight game on fleek. I cannot be stopped Tom! Don't get in my way!
> 
> Rub some butter on it maybe.


Lmao....Tabasco. ...you get to meet Sam


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> ...and now we have to take Saug-I with us to Lake Minnetonka.
> He will need a double dip (and probably held under awhile) to be purified.


MB needs purification too


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmao....Tabasco. ...you get to meet Sam


Maybe he can guess the weights of both Sam's bass.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> MB needs purification too


Yes he does!
If we keep this thread going, there will be a whole crew headed to Lake Minnetonka.
Does Sam have any sisters???


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

fastwater said:


> Yes he does!
> If we keep this thread going, there will be a whole crew headed to Lake Minnetonka.
> Does Sam have any sisters???


Looks like she has Twins to me


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Flathead76 said:


> View attachment 217071


Haha! That's fantastic!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Yes he does!
> If we keep this thread going, there will be a whole crew headed to Lake Minnetonka.
> Does Sam have any sisters???


I think so


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Yes he does!
> If we keep this thread going, there will be a whole crew headed to Lake Minnetonka.
> Does Sam have any sisters???


 Called her..got one for MB. SAUG ()


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Called her..got one for MD. SAUG and the op
> View attachment 217112
> View attachment 217113
> View attachment 217114


FASTWATER, SAM SAID. She'd stick with me n you...she's a serious fisher woman


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Called her..got one for MB. SAUG and the ATTACH=full]217112[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 217113
> View attachment 217114


That's the best Tom can do
in short notice.. That's all the women on that site. Good goin' Tom!


Roscoe


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> That's the best Tom can do
> in short notice.. That's all the women on that site. Good goin' Tom!
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Saved one for me n fastwater


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a great example of human flesh. What else can you come up with?


Roscoe


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Befor this thread gets completely hijacked I will start it back on track. I know, I know, it will not last. But this mount was around $575 OTD. It is a 39" fish. The average price for one is $12-$18 per inch depending on the species and size...............now back to the shenanigans


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

That would be $ 900.00 for this one wow so how long is it lol and how much does he weigh


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

slimdaddy45 said:


> That would be $ 900.00 for this one wow so how long is it lol and how much does he weigh


43 lbs 2 oz


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Saved one for me n fastwater
> View attachment 217123


Can you get better pictures of the boat that we are fishing on? BTW those are good eating sized bass.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> FASTWATER, SAM SAID. She'd stick with me n you...she's a serious fisher woman


...and she knows that you and I need less purification then the rest.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

saug-I said:


> Befor this thread gets completely hijacked I will start it back on track. I know, I know, it will not last. But this mount was around $575 OTD. It is a 39" fish. The average price for one is $12-$18 per inch depending on the species and size...............now back to the shenanigans


After pulling on us what you did, you are not really talking about shenanigans are ya???
You...my friend gets the lovely lady in the bottom pic smoking the cig.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> After pulling on us what you did, you are not really talking about shenanigans are ya???
> You...my friend gets the lovely lady in the bottom pic smoking the cig.


If he didn't want the shenanigans the op could become a OGF sponsor. Can't remember the last time he has posted something besides promoting his taxidermy shop.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey I guessed 15# so if it's 14.6# then I'm pretty close, no?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> If he didn't want the shenanigans the op could become a OGF sponsor. Can't remember the last time he has posted something besides promoting his taxidermy shop.


So what,who cares,was a fun thread. Always gonna b haters. 
Saug i has been contributing to this site for years. Maybe u shoukd join the mod squad??


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> So what,who cares,was a fun thread. Always gonna b haters.
> Saug i has been contributing to this site for years. Maybe u shoukd join the mod squad??


The only threads that I see from him are ones promoting his business. I knew exactly where this thread was going as soon as he posted it.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

I'd much rather see the contributions of a guy who does reproduction work than one that put a 23" largemouth on a grill.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> I'd much rather see the contributions of a guy who does reproduction work than one that put a 23" largemouth on a grill.


Don't get all butt hurt because you could not catch one that big.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Don't get all butt hurt because *you could not* catch one that big.


You're right, maybe I should throw worms for bluegills more to up my game.

You proved that literally anybody could.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Goooood night....here we go again!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Goooood night....here we go again!


Ooops! I'll go sit in the corner!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Saved one for me n fastwater


Nice fish!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

LOL... In before the lock! 

Maybe I can get this monster replicated. Took 40 minutes to reel him in! Boom!!! 8 Pounds.

View media item 79253


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> The only threads that I see from him are ones promoting his business. I knew exactly where this thread was going as soon as he posted it.


And yet you hung around.......sorry if you think I'm am only promoting my business, but unfortunately I don't get a ton of time to fish these days with the work load but still have stuff to share and it's my way of contributing to the awesome site. I don't know about promoting my business when I have not mentioned a name or contact info. Not even a mention of pricing till several asked. I have posted about fish here in my studio I believe 3x in the last couple months. This one, because it's just cool!! A walleye, because it was for a mod, and a crappie that was just flat out huge!! Like they say with the Internet, you don't like what you see or hear, move on. 
I am thinking, I don't know you and don't know that we have ever met. So I'm just going to shoot in the dark here. With the comments you have made you are either, 
1- another taxidermist who is afraid to post his work 
2- has a good friend/family member who does taxidermy 
3- is too cheep to afford quality taxidermy
4- your just not a happy person

If any of the above are true, let me offer some suggestions,
1- call me, stop in I'm a people person and love learning from others and love helping others better our trade.
2- stay out of their business they don't need your help.
3- the price will be forgotten long after the quality remains. With taxidermy, as with most things, you get what you pay for. Also I do have payment plans
4- go fishing!!

BTW that is a awesome carp in your pic!! Nice job!! 

I guess in my defense, here are 3 screen shots in order of my last posts......


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Ooops! I'll go sit in the corner!


Just as long as there is a tree growing there. Then he will at least have something to hug.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

EStrong said:


> LOL... In before the lock!
> 
> Maybe I can get this monster replicated. Took 40 minutes to reel him in! Boom!!! 8 Pounds.
> 
> View media item 79253


After being duped here in this thread, I will never again believe another fish pic. Saug-I has scarred me for life with his 'shenanigans'. 

But one thing this thread did do is with all the responses in weight guess's, posting pics of fish with known weight by the owner and having people try and guess the weight seems to be interesting to many.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Just as long as there is a tree growing there. Then he will at least have something to hug.


I lived in a log cabin at one point in time if it makes you feel any better


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

saug-I said:


> And yet you hung around.......sorry if you think I'm am only promoting my business, but unfortunately I don't get a ton of time to fish these days with the work load but still have stuff to share and it's my way of contributing to the awesome site. I don't know about promoting my business when I have not mentioned a name or contact info. Not even a mention of pricing till several asked. I have posted about fish here in my studio I believe 3x in the last couple months. This one, because it's just cool!! A walleye, because it was for a mod, and a crappie that was just flat out huge!! Like they say with the Internet, you don't like what you see or hear, move on.
> I am thinking, I don't know you and don't know that we have ever met. So I'm just going to shoot in the dark here. With the comments you have made you are either,
> 1- another taxidermist who is afraid to post his work
> 2- has a good friend/family member who does taxidermy
> ...


Your batting 0 for 4. In the last few years I had 1 fish, 1 turkey wall rug, and 4 deer shoulder mounts done by my taxidermist. Probably costing around 2500 to get done.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> You're right, maybe I should throw worms for bluegills more to up my game.
> 
> You proved that literally anybody could.


So what's holding you back then if it's so easy?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

slimdaddy45 said:


> That would be $ 900.00 for this one wow so how long is it lol and how much does he weigh


_I'm going 72#. Show me the money._


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> So what's holding you back then if it's so easy?


Holding me back from bluegill fishing with worms? Well mainly because I don't want to.

If you want to continue our conversation about bluegill fishing feel free to PM me. I'm done filling this thread with banter.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Holding me back from bluegill fishing with worms? Well mainly because I don't want to.
> 
> If you want to continue our conversation about bluegill fishing feel free to PM me. I'm done filling this thread with banter.


From catching a 23.5" bass. Maybe one day I will shoot ya a PM if I'm having trouble rounding up shovel head bait. They like to eat bass almost as much as I do.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Bluegill fishing with worms isn't any easier than catching those little smallies in the river. Just sayin'...

With that being said, fishing is fishing fellas. Let's be honest, time is more valuable than skill. Fishing isn't hard. I don't care if you target bluegill, saugeye, walleye, bass, catfish, muskie, etc. It's all about time. None of it is really that hard, and it's all easy to learn. Otherwise it wouldn't be so popular. The biggest factor is time. I get tired of the "which fish is harder to catch" argument. They're all easy.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

This thread has run its course


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol ing at this thread now! Flathead,just a fyi,. Doing a quick search showed that saug i contributes plenty,and if he didnt so what. 

I have laughed pretty hard at this hole thread. U guys are funny. Keep it up,great entertainment. Jermey quit "catfishing" us. Its not nice;-) .....
Isnt it about obx time?????!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> This thread has run its course


Its not over till the fat lady sings!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ya it has been entertaining to say the least probably more since being hijacked


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol ing at this thread now! Flathead,just a fyi,. Doing a quick search showed that saug i contributes plenty,and if he didnt so what.
> 
> I have laughed pretty hard at this hole thread. U guys are funny. Keep it up,great entertainment. Jermey quit "catfishing" us. Its not nice;-) .....
> Isnt it about obx time?????!!


Buddy, you see me nail the weight FIRST POST? FIRST POST MUSKIEE!!!!!!!!! Oh wait.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Does anyone have any pics of bass on rusty chain stringers?


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Does anyone have any pics of bass on rusty chain stringers?


Sure here you go!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Does anyone have any pics of bass on rusty chain stringers?


All my bass were caught and eaten before the advent of smart phones. Too easy for me these days as I prefer a challenge  Otherwise I'd have stringers and baskets full for ya. I think we should ban the poo pooing of us who choose to eat the tasty critters we catch. Give him an infraction! People talk about personal attacks etc. I tell someone to stop being a jerk and they are all over me. Someone slags you for eating a Bass and somehow thats OK? Cmon man.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Its not over till the fat lady sings!


Are you referring to Lundy as a fat lady?


Roscoe


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Sure here you go!


Thought you were out of this thread. Figured that you would come back.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> Ya it has been entertaining to say the least probably more since being hijacked


Ahhh...don't know if you noticed or not but this thread was 'jacked' from the beginning.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Sure here you go!


Guessing total weight of 13.7


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Buddy, you see me nail the weight FIRST POST? FIRST POST MUSKIEE!!!!!!!!! Oh wait.


Agree with Tom...inside job.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


>


Survey says! 10-11. That ones a chunker. Others probably 1.5-2 is my reasoning


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Agree with Tom...inside job.


HOW DARE YOU! The personal attacks just keep coming! Where are the mods when you need em?!?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Hehehe^^^

We will get the truth out of you when we take you to Lake Minnetonka.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Thought you were out of this thread. Figured that you would come back.


You quoted me, were you talking to yourself?

There's nothing wrong with eating fish, but when they are trophy sized and have lived that long it sucks to see them end up as a few ounces on a plate.

That is my opinion and it was stated as such in my original comment.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> All my bass were caught and eaten before the advent of smart phones. Too easy for me these days as I prefer a challenge  Otherwise I'd have stringers and baskets full for ya. I think we should ban the poo pooing of us who choose to eat the tasty critters we catch. Give him an infraction! People talk about personal attacks etc. I tell someone to stop being a jerk and they are all over me. Someone slags you for eating a Bass and somehow thats OK? Cmon man.


Totally agree with this one. I get my balls busted for keeping a bass then they comeback with smallmouths on a stringer. Cmon man!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> You quoted me, were you talking to yourself?
> 
> There's nothing wrong with eating fish, but when they are trophy sized and have lived that long it sucks to see them end up as a few ounces on a plate.
> 
> That is my opinion and it was stated as such in my original comment.


How much longer they have to live before they end up turtle/bird food? What if it died in the process of the catch or shortly after? I don't think anyone goes out planning to catch and eat a bunch of monster bass but whatever.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Totally agree with this one. I get my balls busted for keeping a bass then they comeback with smallmouths on a stringer. Cmon man!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> View attachment 217157


And your going to make a stink about one stupid bass. You have no room to talk.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> And your going to make a stink about one stupid bass. You have no room to talk.


Because I pulled one picture from Google?

Do you know how Google works?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Im confused. And no ive never called lundy a fat lady. Have u seen his son? Id probably get beat up,my hand still hurts from joshy shaking it at the expo. 
Ben,dont get jelouse,your hands are still softer;-) .....
I say to each there own on keeping fish,i thought we were trying to guess how much "saugi" makes a year?


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

One thing about eating Big Fish is the older and bigger they are the more chance for chemicals in the fish. Besides I've eaten 8-10lb. LMB before and it's not pretty. No more though! C&R

I've seen Cats that big go to the Sushi Dealers for your favorite Roll-Up.

Roscoe


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flannel_Carp said:


> View attachment 217157


Total weight 53.7


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Roscoe said:


> One thing about eating Big Fish is the older and bigger they are the more chance for chemicals in the fish. Besides I've eaten 8-10lb. LMB before and it's not pretty. No more though! C&R
> 
> I've seen Cats that big go to the Sushi Dealers for your favorite Roll-Up.
> 
> Roscoe


View media item 79254


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow. I been gone too long...this is hilarious. ...exellent thread...strong needs purification. Now


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Wow. I been gone too long...this is hilarious. ...exellent thread...strong needs purification. Now


I'm as pure as the sediment in the GMR south of Hamilton. Or better yet, the Mill Creek.  So I would recommend that you don't eat me. LOL...

View media item 79255


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

EStrong said:


> I'm as pure as the sediment in the GMR south of Hamilton. Or better yet, the Mill Creek.  So I would recommend that you don't eat me. LOL...
> 
> View media item 79255


With the extra eyeball, I'm guessing better than 20/20 vision.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

EStrong said:


> View media item 79254


I'm guessing those guys just did some crack.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Because I pulled one picture from Google?
> 
> Do you know how Google works?


Ahhhhhh I should have known......there's no way that a fisherman with your skills could catch all those fish. My bad.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Flathead going hard in the paint! No mercy!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Flathead going hard in the paint! No mercy!


I don't watch basketball. Can we get some football or baseball analogies maybe?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

beaver said:


> I don't watch basketball. Can we get some football or baseball analogies maybe?


Fishing analogy?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

beaver said:


> I don't watch basketball. Can we get some football or baseball analogies maybe?


Okay! 
Let's guess who's gonna be in the Super Bowl.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fishing analogy?


Yes...I bet Sam has some good fishing analogy.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

That was from Florida. Old boat but clean


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

beaver said:


> I don't watch basketball. Can we get some football or baseball analogies maybe?


Flannel Carp getting plastered from the Blind Side...



Saugeye Tom said:


> Fishing analogy?


Got all Iaconelli on his _ _ _............. Speaking of which, man I love this guys youtube stuff. Ed Bassmaster is his name. Some of his characters are H I L A R I O U S!






He's Iaconellis buddy lol..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Flannel Carp getting plastered from the Blind Side...
> 
> 
> Got all Iaconelli on his _ _ _............. Speaking of which, man I love this guys youtube stuff. Ed Bassmaster is his name. Some of his characters are H I L A R I O U S!
> ...


Yeah...he's a good guy...fished with I'm a bit....young man outstanding fisher


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I say to each there own on keeping fish,i thought we were trying to guess how much "saugi" makes a year?



Let me help you, start at zero then only go up a few didgits


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Ahhhhhh I should have known......there's no way that a fisherman with your skills could catch all those fish. My bad.


I can't catch five smallmouth? Or one that big? I mean, I've done both plenty of times; so I'm not sure what you're trying to say. We're reduced to schoolyard insults now?



MassillonBuckeye said:


> Flathead going hard in the paint! No mercy!





MassillonBuckeye said:


> Flannel Carp getting plastered from the Blind Side...


I agree with Beaver on the football analogies; football cheerleaders get to work in the fresh air, it would be much more comfortable for you and your pom poms.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Okay!
> Let's guess who's gonna be in the Super Bowl.


Bengals


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ya you got me we all got hijacked from the get go on this one. My guess on the smallies is around 10


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> I can't catch five smallmouth? Or one that big? I mean, I've done both plenty of times; so I'm not sure what you're trying to say. We're reduced to schoolyard insults now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your the one serving out the insults first. Don't get mad when they get returned back.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

saug-I said:


> Let me help you, start at zero then only go up a few didgits


I would totally agree with this statement. The overhead is massive. Electric for multiple freezers, lights, heat, and everything else. Shipping on forms and sending hides out to get tanned. Probably even bigger headaches would be the phone with people asking if their mounts are done wasting your time. People just showing up to the shop for no reason except to see their mounts are done. People asking if you can mount their past away pets ect. I would never bother my taxidermist because he will call when it's done. No sense in bothering him. Then you have the people who decide not to bother picking up their mounts because they don't want them anymore or don't have the money. I always pay in full when I drop things to get mounted by my taxidermist. It's 3.5 hours one way to get there. If he has to hold onto it for a month or two he can at least know that it's at least paid in full.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Okay!
> Let's guess who's gonna be in the Super Bowl.


Not the Browns! Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...

Oh I know, all you Brownie Busters up north with the playoff comeback insult, wooo! The Bun-gals will make the playoffs AGAIN for the 6th straight year. Even if they lose in the first playoff game, so what! You guys haven't smelled the playoffs since...... hell it's been so long I don't remember who the president was at the time. You'd think with all those top 5 draft picks maybe, just maybe, they'd figure it out up there. I really love last years new uni's straight out of "The Waterboy". I think this new design works much better. Enjoy!

View media item 79256
ps, THAT'S HOW you hijack a thread people!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Bengals


I think I'll go ahead and use the old standby excuse for the Browns a bit early this year and get it out of the way...
"Browns are a young team and they are rebuilding".
There, I don't have to say it in the middle of the season...and don't have to say it when they fail to make the playoffs. Glad that is out of the way.

But the 'old Browns' are looking good this year. Don't want the Ravens in the SB but I think they may stand a chance.
My final guess is....get the cryin towels out cause the Steelers gonna be there.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's some good stuff right there EStrong.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

fastwater said:


> That's some good stuff right there EStrong.


Thank You Sir for recognizing the skills, LOL... 

Now we can sit back with the popcorn and wait..... Should be more fun than Saugeye Tom greased up with Crisco doing a nude Slip n Slide with a goat and an Indian dude named Bob. LOL...

View media item 79257


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

EStrong said:


> Thank You Sir for recognizing the skills, LOL...
> 
> Now we can sit back with the popcorn and wait..... Should be more fun than Saugeye Tom greased up with Crisco doing a nude Slip n Slide with a goat and an Indian dude named Bob. LOL...
> 
> View media item 79257


Lol! You my friend will get the good looking queen smoking the giant Thai stick when we go to Lake Minnetonka.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> I would totally agree with this statement. The overhead is massive. Electric for multiple freezers, lights, heat, and everything else. Shipping on forms and sending hides out to get tanned. Probably even bigger headaches would be the phone with people asking if their mounts are done wasting your time. People just showing up to the shop for no reason except to see their mounts are done. People asking if you can mount their past away pets ect. I would never bother my taxidermist because he will call when it's done. No sense in bothering him. Then you have the people who decide not to bother picking up their mounts because they don't want them anymore or don't have the money. I always pay in full when I drop things to get mounted by my taxidermist. It's 3.5 hours one way to get there. If he has to hold onto it for a month or two he can at least know that it's at least paid in full.


Are you sure you are not a taxidermist


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> I can't catch five smallmouth? Or one that big? I mean, I've done both plenty of times; so I'm not sure what you're trying to say. We're reduced to schoolyard insults now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Hard in the paint" is a basketball term. An keepin it 100% real homie,you have been just as schoolyardish as anyone in this thread. I mean sit back and read what has been posted. I think at this point your the only one that seems but hurt. Its ok homie,just a fishin site


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I cant beleive i still have the privleges to post in this thread;-) ;-)


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes...and since this is a 'guessing' thread, I'm guessing the staff has let this one continue cause they understand that it's the dog days, fishing has slowed a bit and we need some kind of therapy. 
...and from some of these posts, it's clear continued, additional therapy is in order.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

It's been an hour sense last post, too long, you guys are nuts! my 43# guess is the winner. ha


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

saug-I said:


> Are you sure you are not a taxidermist


I did a fan mount for a turkey decoy one time.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

EStrong said:


> Thank You Sir for recognizing the skills, LOL...
> 
> Now we can sit back with the popcorn and wait..... Should be more fun than Saugeye Tom greased up with Crisco doing a nude Slip n Slide with a goat and an Indian dude named Bob. LOL...
> 
> View media item 79257


That's funny there now I don't care who you are.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> I did a fan mount for a turkey decoy one time.


That's it I knew it!!!  I will say that's as good or better than some in the business


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

saug-I said:


> That's it I knew it!!!  I will say that's as good or better than some in the business


Then the decoy never paid for my work. Can't really blame him though either.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> "Hard in the paint" is a basketball term. An keepin it 100% real homie,you have been just as schoolyardish as anyone in this thread. I mean sit back and read what has been posted. I think at this point your the only one that seems but hurt. Its ok homie,just a fishin site


Maybe you can help Flannel fill out one of these.......


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

fastwater said:


>


Damn that is a true steelhead


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> "Hard in the paint" is a basketball term. An keepin it 100% real homie,you have been just as schoolyardish as anyone in this thread. I mean sit back and read what has been posted. I think at this point your the only one that seems but hurt. Its ok homie,just a fishin site


Don't mess with my posse....saugfisher. privates revoked


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I mean privlages


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I mean privlages


Yes..revoking his privates is kind of rash.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Don't mess with my posse....saugfisher. privates revoked


I was wondering when the man in floaties was gonna jump in this fight. Now I'm but hurt. Or eh never mind wanna see how long this one lasts! Lol I like reading reading flans reports. I just wish he'd take the hat of during portraits soon can see that fly hair due,like most of u sw forum guys rock! Tom do you have hair? 
Flan,as I'm sure you know. All in fun,it's a fishing site...
Lol that and he was on my side to begin with.HahA sorry for the flip.
Going fishing tomorrow gotsta see my Barber tonight


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saug I thanks for one of the better threads on ogf in a wile,well except this one(scroll through you'll see lol
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/nimisila-8-16.303007/page-2#post-2215415


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I was wondering when the man in floaties was gonna jump in this fight. Now I'm but hurt. Or eh never mind wanna see how long this one lasts! Lol I like reading reading flans reports. I just wish he'd take the hat of during portraits soon can see that fly hair due,like most of u sw forum guys rock! Tom do you have hair?
> Flan,as I'm sure you know. All in fun,it's a fishing site...
> Lol that and he was on my side to begin with.HahA sorry for the flip.
> Going fishing tomorrow gotsta see my Barber tonight


yup alittle hair left....no grey either....except in my porn star mustache


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Really, 9 pages of...18#,22.5#,32# ,12#,16#, give me a horse and a stick please...preferably a dead one! (the horse)


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

M R DUCKS said:


> Really, 9 pages of...18#,22.5#,32# ,12#,16#, give me a horse and a stick please...preferably a dead one! (the horse)


Keep on,beatin on!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeye tom,i have to say. You have more hair then me. And im 32.
You should get one of them fly hair dues like the guys you fish with maybe ditch the 80's stash for a nice edged up beard?? I would if i could,lol well i could the beard no problem there...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Saugeye tom,i have to say. You have more hair then me. And im 32.
> You should get one of them fly hair dues like the guys you fish with maybe ditch the 80's stash for a nice edged up beard?? I would if i could,lol well i could the beard no problem there...


Lmao...hell. 'll no...beard is all grey.......


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Saugeye tom,i have to say. You have more hair then me. And im 32.
> You should get one of them fly hair dues like the guys you fish with maybe ditch the 80's stash for a nice edged up beard?? I would if i could,lol well i could the beard no problem there...


 in the 80's they called me Tommy wad holmes......


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> in the 80's they called me Tommy wad holmes......


Oh my,,thats awesome!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Oh my,,thats awesome!


Step dad's name was holmes


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Haw! We been had! Still an awesome replica mount. If you can get some quick measurements and a few pics of a trophy fish it's a great way to go. There's smallie I caught in Lake Erie at "Bula" that I wish I could do this for. Honest to God 8lb+ fish! I left my camera in the truck so the only pic was on my BIL's cell phone (dumb phone). When it crapped out there went the pic! Plus, I had fought that fish for so long that I was in a hurry to resuscitate it and forgot about getting measurements.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> in the 80's they called me Tommy wad holmes......


Was that when you had Sam as a fishing partner?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol on occasion


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> Haw! We been had! Still an awesome replica mount. If you can get some quick measurements and a few pics of a trophy fish it's a great way to go. There's smallie I caught in Lake Erie at "Bula" that I wish I could do this for. Honest to God 8lb+ fish! I left my camera in the truck so the only pic was on my BIL's cell phone (dumb phone). When it crapped out there went the pic! Plus, I had fought that fish for so long that I was in a hurry to resuscitate it and forgot about getting measurements.


Dang.....I caught a 22 incher in the bordman river years ago .put it in the freezer..mom took it out cleaned and cooked it. Yelled at me for not cleaning it...I said . Whaaaaaat?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Dang.....I caught a 22 incher in the bordman river years ago .put it in the freezer..mom took it out cleaned and cooked it. Yelled at me for not cleaning it...I said . Whaaaaaat?


Don't know her but I like the way that she thinks.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Don't know her but I like the way that she thinks.


Juuuust can't let it alone can ya? 
Where's that other 'beat head against the wall emoticon'.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Juuuust can't let it alone can ya?
> Where's that other 'beat head against the wall emoticon'.


Nope


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Juuuust can't let it alone can ya?
> Where's that other 'beat head against the wall emoticon'.


Do you remember what lived under the bridge in the story...3 Billy goat's gruff?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Juuuust can't let it alone can ya?
> Where's that other 'beat head against the wall emicon'.


Flathead76---- the guy that eats bass and LOVES to talk about it.... haha i think he mentions that ole thread in 75% of his posts...
he wil be telling his grandkids years from now " i remember one time i posted up a big bass on ogf an cooked it......."


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've still never seen that thread. Kind of disappointed really. I'd love to read it. Im sure it was locked.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

fastwater said:


>


WHAT IS THAT!


beaver said:


> I've still never seen that thread. Kind of disappointed really. I'd love to read it. Im sure it was locked.


Locked would be fine as you still should be able to get to it. The problem here is they delete them :>


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

slimdaddy45 said:


> That would be $ 900.00 for this one wow so how long is it lol and how much does he weigh


Did I win? I'm thinking I was a little heavy with my guess.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Did I win? I'm thinking I was a little heavy with my guess.


You won a true purification! !!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

You'll have to go with me now sir.....


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'm in. Can we visit Paisley Park while we're there? Will I be riding on the back of a purple 1981 Honda CB400a by chance?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

beaver said:


> I've still never seen that thread. Kind of disappointed really. I'd love to read it. Im sure it was locked.


It was a top 10,no doubt! Lol..... all the bass huggers hopped in that one.

It really is funny how everyone disagrees and bickers(me included) but when it comes down to it we woukd more then likely all get along on the lake or river just fine.....

Im pretty but hurt flannal has gotten back on me! He da bigga man


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> It was a top 10,no doubt! Lol..... all the bass huggers hopped in that one.
> 
> It really is funny how everyone disagrees and bickers(me included) but when it comes down to it we woukd more then likely all get along on the lake or river just fine.....
> 
> Im pretty but hurt flannal has gotten back on me! He da bigga man


Found it!
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?threads/297483/


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I'm in. Can we visit Paisley Park while we're there? Will I be riding on the back of a purple 1981 Honda CB400a by chance?


Is that the same as pickle park????


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> You guys are the straw that stirs the drink around here. Too bad the drink is Red Bull and Captain Morgan.


Ugh...I prefer a dirty martini


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I prefer beer (I said beer, not bud light) or a good mojito.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

My Lord! This is like the Unofficial Hijack Thread, lol. References to a thread about eating a monster bass, etc., mega butt hurt, Oh mercy! Saugeye Tom and Crisco, Porn Stache, Mr. Holmes, tis be scary. 

Here ya go, since people had referenced eating monster bass, I'll tinkle on the electric fence and kick the hornet's nest just because I like doing it and nobody really knows if I'm dead serious or being sarcastic, as that varies by day and what mood I'm in. When I'm bait fishing for gills and chubs and catch a 12" to 14" bass species, it DOES end up as flathead bait. As long as it's 12" and you have 5 or less, you're legal within the Ohio Creel Limits. This would include LMB and Smallies. Guess what, they make GREAT flathead bait. I also keep any and all Walleye, Sauger, & Saugeye up to a limit of 6 regardless of size since there is no size limit in Ohio and use those for flattie bait too. And those work also! I can already smell the posts coming. So, if I'm within my legal limits that the State of Ohio or any other state I'm licensed in that I fish, why would anyone have a problem with myself or any other person taking a legally caught fish out of the water. Let me point out that the fish taken would be used in a legal manner, not transported to a jackpot paylake or another body of water or anything else illegal. Eating, Mounting, used as Bait are all legal options. Piss anyone off yet? LOL... 

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-regulations/statewide-limits


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

beaver said:


> I prefer beer (I said beer, not bud light) or a good mojito.


Ouch beav...hurt me...lmao


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> My Lord! This is like the Unofficial Hijack Thread, lol. References to a thread about eating a monster bass, etc., mega butt hurt, Oh mercy! Saugeye Tom and Criso, Porn Stache, Mr. Holmes, tis be scary.
> 
> Here ya go, since people had referenced eating monster bass, I'll tinkle on the electric fence and kick the hornet's nest just because I like doing it and nobody really knows if I'm dead serious or being sarcastic, as that varies by day and what mood I'm in. When I'm bait fishing for gills and chubs and catch a 12" to 14" bass species, it DOES end up as flathead bait. As long as it's 12" and you have 5 or less, you're legal within the Ohio Creel Limits. This would include LMB and Smallies. Guess what, they make GREAT flathead bait. I also keep any and all Walleye, Sauger, & Saugeye up to a limit of 6 regardless of size since there is no size limit in Ohio and use those for flattie bait too. And those work also! I can already smell the posts coming. So, if I'm within my legal limits that the State of Ohio or any other state I'm licensed in that I fish, why would anyone have a problem with myself or any other person taking a legally caught fish out of the water. Let me point out that the fish taken would be used in a legal manner, not transported to a jackpot paylake or another body of water or anything else illegal. Eating, Mounting, used as Bait are all legal options. Piss anyone off yet? LOL...
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-regulations/statewide-limits


If you use saugeye and walleye. ....I'm coming for you....purification. ..the hard way....


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> If you use saugeye and walleye. ....I'm coming for you....purification. ..the hard way....


You said Hard....

View media item 79264


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

My favorite beer is free. My second favorite beer is cold.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

beaver said:


> Found it!
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?threads/297483/


An OGF classic.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> An OGF classic.


Hopefully it gets deleted. .bad news


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hopefully it gets deleted. .bad news


Pifft....you were the first one who asked if the fish was wall bound. It's good in your book if the taxidermist takes the skin but throws the rest of the fish away.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> WHAT IS THAT!
> 
> It's a kid pounding its head against the ground. Thought it was appropriate at the time.
> Just reminded me of the continued bickering about Flatheads 'bass eating thread' that neither he, nor others will just let die already.
> ...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> An OGF classic.


Guess we'll just have to agree to disagree on that one.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Pifft....you were the first one who asked if the fish was wall bound. It's good in your book if the taxidermist takes the skin but throws the rest of the fish away.


Them big fish are nasty


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Guess we'll just have to agree to disagree on that one.


So then why did you participate in the thread so much if you didn't like it. What I find ironic is that Flannel Carp was the one who brought my fish up in this thread not me. Now that he has stepped out of this thread his little OGF possie is jumping on what he started.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Them big fish are nasty


Actually it was quite good. Would have zero problems doing it again.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Pifft....you were the first one who asked if the fish was wall bound. It's good in your book if the taxidermist takes the skin but throws the rest of the fish away.


Yes it is.....or dog food


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yes it is.....or dog food


Acually after looking at that bass I truly doubt it was 8 lbs......


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yes it is.....or dog food


I would suggest that you enroll in some cooking classes. Obviously your doing something wrong.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Acually after looking at that bass I truly doubt it was 8 lbs......


Truthfully I could care less what you think it weighed. It was wieghed on the same rapala scale that was with in half an ounce on my record carp.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Anyone care to guess the weight of flathead bass???


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

EStrong said:


> My Lord! This is like the Unofficial Hijack Thread, lol. References to a thread about eating a monster bass, etc., mega butt hurt, Oh mercy! Saugeye Tom and Criso, Porn Stache, Mr. Holmes, tis be scary.
> 
> Here ya go, since people had referenced eating monster bass, I'll tinkle on the electric fence and kick the hornet's nest just because I like doing it and nobody really knows if I'm dead serious or being sarcastic, as that varies by day and what mood I'm in. When I'm bait fishing for gills and chubs and catch a 12" to 14" bass species, it DOES end up as flathead bait. As long as it's 12" and you have 5 or less, you're legal within the Ohio Creel Limits. This would include LMB and Smallies. Guess what, they make GREAT flathead bait. I also keep any and all Walleye, Sauger, & Saugeye up to a limit of 6 regardless of size since there is no size limit in Ohio and use those for flattie bait too. And those work also! I can already smell the posts coming. So, if I'm within my legal limits that the State of Ohio or any other state I'm licensed in that I fish, why would anyone have a problem with myself or any other person taking a legally caught fish out of the water. Let me point out that the fish taken would be used in a legal manner, not transported to a jackpot paylake or another body of water or anything else illegal. Eating, Mounting, used as Bait are all legal options. Piss anyone off yet? LOL...
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-regulations/statewide-limits


I keep an occasional flathead for bullshark bain in the ohio river.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Where he can purify himself:


Flathead needs purification! !!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Im guessing 4lb on Flatheads bass


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> My Lord! This is like the Unofficial Hijack Thread, lol. References to a thread about eating a monster bass, etc., mega butt hurt, Oh mercy! Saugeye Tom and Crisco, Porn Stache, Mr. Holmes, tis be scary.
> 
> Here ya go, since people had referenced eating monster bass, I'll tinkle on the electric fence and kick the hornet's nest just because I like doing it and nobody really knows if I'm dead serious or being sarcastic, as that varies by day and what mood I'm in. When I'm bait fishing for gills and chubs and catch a 12" to 14" bass species, it DOES end up as flathead bait. As long as it's 12" and you have 5 or less, you're legal within the Ohio Creel Limits. This would include LMB and Smallies. Guess what, they make GREAT flathead bait. I also keep any and all Walleye, Sauger, & Saugeye up to a limit of 6 regardless of size since there is no size limit in Ohio and use those for flattie bait too. And those work also! I can already smell the posts coming. So, if I'm within my legal limits that the State of Ohio or any other state I'm licensed in that I fish, why would anyone have a problem with myself or any other person taking a legally caught fish out of the water. Let me point out that the fish taken would be used in a legal manner, not transported to a jackpot paylake or another body of water or anything else illegal. Eating, Mounting, used as Bait are all legal options. Piss anyone off yet? LOL...
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-regulations/statewide-limits


No game fish allowed for bait in ohio


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Truthfully I could care less what you think it weighed. It was wieghed on the same rapala scale that was with in half an ounce on my record carp.


Did you mount your record carp or eat it?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Did you mount your record carp or eat it?


Dude your so predictable and I knew that you were going to ask. The answer is no I did not eat that fish. Reason being is that I mailed it frozen to a biologist in Wisconsin to do age studies on fish. They do research with the spine and flesh on determine the age of the fish. I have also mailed them grass carp as well from Erie. So keep on swinging Tom because your the one looking like a douche canoe.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Flathead needs purification! !!!


I didn't realize that you are such a key board cowboy.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> So then why did you participate in the thread so much if you didn't like it. What I find ironic is that Flannel Carp was the one who brought my fish up in this thread not me. Now that he has stepped out of this thread his little OGF possie is jumping on what he started.


At the time, I participated cause I wanted to join in the discussion, give my Opinion and the reasons why my opinion was/is as it is. You didn't like my opinion then, and probably don't now. That's okay! Once again, we have to agree to disagree cause you're not changing mine and I'm not changing yours.
While Flannel may have brought that fish up in this thread, you seem to enjoy the drama yourself. You've brought it up in other threads since the original was closed.
Therefore, since this is a 'guessing thread' my guess is that you must like the drama since you know the topic rubs some people wrong but have brought it up several times since.
FWIW....Im a proud, card carrying member of Flannel Carps posse.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I was wondering when the man in floaties was gonna jump in this fight. Now I'm but hurt. Or eh never mind wanna see how long this one lasts! Lol I like reading reading flans reports. I just wish he'd take the hat of during portraits soon can see that fly hair due,like most of u sw forum guys rock! Tom do you have hair?
> Flan,as I'm sure you know. All in fun,it's a fishing site...
> Lol that and he was on my side to begin with.HahA sorry for the flip.
> Going fishing tomorrow gotsta see my Barber tonight


Re your previous, nobody questioned what sport the term was from; I was agreeing with Beaver's request for football analogies in lieu of the basketball ones. 

Unfortunately I don't think I qualify for the SW hair club, mine stays short! You must be thinking of another guy that catches fish and posts reports on the Internet. 

Hope you had fun at the barbers, maybe he will cut your hair sometime!

All in good fun


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> View attachment 217236
> 
> Maybe you can help Flannel fill out one of these.......


This is the Internet, you gave some opinions, I gave mine. You'll be okay, I promise.

I'm glad we're on a first name basis now!

Are you free to fish this weekend? Imagine how awesome that report would be!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

So while everyone else was on here playing Internet grab ass, I went fishing for a bit. That tote was to bring home some saugeye alive to see if they would survive in one of my ponds. Unfortunately, the only thing that I could get to bite was those nasty little channel cats. Seems like they've taken over recently. 

Also, it's apparent that all of my friends are just as busy as I am. The dogs are the only consistent fishing partners I have left. 

Just wanted to get one last hijack in incase we get locked. Carry on.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Haha,ya id have to go back and re-read,but WAY to many posts to go through. And ya i get alotof you guys in the sw forum mixed up. But will say,irs my favorite to browse. You guys put up great posts! An well im on here to read fishing(most of the time;-) ).....
Flathead,its ok man. Everyone gets but hurt now an again. 
But remember its just a fishin site. 

Man dem mods,i think this ones out of control...,. 
Dont we think its time forvtthe pad lock yet. What a waste of internet space...,,


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

beaver said:


> So while everyone else was on here playing Internet grab ass, I went fishing for a bit. That tote was to bring home some saugeye alive to see if they would survive in one of my ponds. Unfortunately, the only thing that I could get to bite was those nasty little channel cats. Seems like they've taken over recently.
> 
> Also, it's apparent that all of my friends are just as busy as I am. The dogs are the only consistent fishing partners I have left.
> 
> Just wanted to get one last hijack in incase we get locked. Carry on.


Nice! The bass were on fire yesterday! Windblown banks.....
I DID NOT KEEP ANY BASSS!!!!!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Dude your so predictable and I knew that you were going to ask. The answer is no I did not eat that fish. Reason being is that I mailed it frozen to a biologist in Wisconsin to do age studies on fish. They do research with the spine and flesh on determine the age of the fish. I have also mailed them grass carp as well from Erie. So keep on swinging Tom because your the one looking like a douche canoe.


^^^^^^^^^^^
Carp hugger!!!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I think its really lame you cant "like" your own posts. 
Also lame there is not a "dis like" option. Political corectness crap.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I think its really lame you cant "like" your own posts.
> Also lame there is not a "dis like" option. Political corectness crap.


Sometimes I unlike stuff, just so I can like it again....

Maybe I can make some alias accounts so I can have multiple likes on one comment...


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> This is the Internet, you gave some opinions, I gave mine. You'll be okay, I promise.
> 
> I'm glad we're on a first name basis now!
> 
> Are you free to fish this weekend? Imagine how awesome that report would be!


You are the one who started on me first.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> You are the one who started on me first.


I'm sorry.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Haha,ya id have to go back and re-read,but WAY to many posts to go through. And ya i get alotof you guys in the sw forum mixed up. But will say,irs my favorite to browse. You guys put up great posts! An well im on here to read fishing(most of the time;-) ).....
> Flathead,its ok man. Everyone gets but hurt now an again.
> But remember its just a fishin site.
> 
> ...


I'm not butt hurt. Not once did I start with them. Now their teaming up playing Charlie's Angles on someone who kept one of their golden fish. It's all good because now we all can see their true character.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> Carp hugger!!!!!


I know that you are joking unlike the other three bullies on this thread. The fish that I mailed where on my dime and I refused to be reimbursed the postage on them. The information gathered will be used for helping protect Lake Erie from Asian Carp.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> At the time, I participated cause I wanted to join in the discussion, give my Opinion and the reasons why my opinion was/is as it is. You didn't like my opinion then, and probably don't now. That's okay! Once again, we have to agree to disagree cause you're not changing mine and I'm not changing yours.
> While Flannel may have brought that fish up in this thread, you seem to enjoy the drama yourself. You've brought it up in other threads since the original was closed.
> Therefore, since this is a 'guessing thread' my guess is that you must like the drama since you know the topic rubs some people wrong but have brought it up several times since.
> FWIW....Im a proud, card carrying member of Flannel Carps posse.


If you go back to the original thread I never said what I did with the fish until your boy SaugeyeTom asked me about it. I legally caught, kept, and ate the fish. If you truly thought it was only four pounds you wouldn't still be acting like you are. I will admit when I am wrong. I was wrong about you Fastwater.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

beaver said:


> So while everyone else was on here playing Internet grab ass, I went fishing for a bit. That tote was to bring home some saugeye alive to see if they would survive in one of my ponds. Unfortunately, the only thing that I could get to bite was those nasty little channel cats. Seems like they've taken over recently.
> 
> Also, it's apparent that all of my friends are just as busy as I am. The dogs are the only consistent fishing partners I have left.
> 
> Just wanted to get one last hijack in incase we get locked. Carry on.


I'm guessing 7.2lbs on the red pup and 14.2 on the other. 
Love the pups.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

You're exactly right on the yorkie according to his last vet visit. However, you're way off on the french bulldog. The depth perception is playing tricks on you. He was 38 last time I took him to the vet. He's pretty solid.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> If you go back to the original thread I never said what I did with the fish until your boy SaugeyeTom asked me about it. I legally caught, kept, and ate the fish. If you truly thought it was only four pounds you wouldn't still be acting like you are. I will admit when I am wrong. I was wrong about you Fastwater.


...and all that was discussed and everyone voiced their opinion in that closed thread. You and everyone else knows it was closed cause it got out of hand. And again, you've brought it up in threads since. As if you're trolling to get a rise out of people. Then you make implication of posse's and people teaming up on you just because there are more than a couple people here on OGF that see's the same thing I do. You say you admit when your wrong, research how many times you've brought it up and come back and admit you have....and honestly, why you have.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

beaver said:


> You're exactly right on the yorkie according to his last vet visit. However, you're way off on the french bulldog. The depth perception is playing tricks on you. He was 38 last time I took him to the vet. He's pretty solid.


My goodness...he's a chunk. Love to see the pup pics.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

beaver said:


> Found it!
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?threads/297483/


And See I blame Tom there for starting the crap! Look at him! haha Don't ask don't tell bro! It's just better that way! you are gonna have to go into the lake with some packets of oxyclean in your pockets!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Is that the same as pickle park????


Oh dear. I don't think so but I wouldn't be surprised if there were a few duck hunters in the parking lot. 


streamstalker said:


> You guys are the straw that stirs the drink around here. Too bad the drink is Red Bull and Captain Morgan.


Man that sounds disgusting!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I keep an occasional flathead for bullshark bain in the ohio river.


They throw flatheads on the bank out east. Invasive species trash fish!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> ...and all that was discussed and everyone voiced their opinion in that closed thread. You and everyone else knows it was closed cause it got out of hand. And again, you've brought it up in threads since. As if you're trolling to get a rise out of people. Then you make implication of posse's and people teaming up on you just because there are more than a couple people here on OGF that see's the same thing I do. You say you admit when your wrong, research how many times you've brought it up and come back and admit you have....and honestly, why you have.


Yet again on this thread and my bass thread you and your boy Tom had to attack me about a choice that I made to keep a fish. Honestly if you have nothing positive to say about someone's fish next time try shutting your pie hole. I only went along with it on the bass thread so you and your boy Tom didn't get my thread locked up. So outta no where Flannel Carp decides to throw an insult outta left field at me. I have never talked to him ever. Don't think that I have ever commented on one of his threads. Personally I could care less about what any of you three think.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Yet again on this thread and my bass thread you and your boy Tom had to attack me about a choice that I made to keep a fish. Honestly if you have nothing positive to say about someone's fish next time try shutting your pie hole. I only went along with it on the bass thread so you and your boy Tom didn't get my thread locked up. So outta no where Flannel Carp decides to throw an insult outta left field at me. I have never talked to him ever. Don't think that I have ever commented on one of his threads. Personally I could care less about what any of you three think.


Apparently, you're missing the point of what I'm trying to say to you. I have not attacked you in this thread one time about the contents of the closed thread that you're so proud of. Remember 'it's a classic'. Your closed thread is just that...closed...over...finished...done.
But yet you like to make it look like on this thread that you're all offended at Flannels remarks when you've clearly made many sarcastic remarks pertaining to you eating that bass on other threads prior to this one. Threads that didn't belong to you but it was obvious that you were trolling trying to get a rise from someone.
You say you admit when you're wrong...again, search some of your past comments about your closed thread in threads after it was closed then come back and admit your wrong.

You have any weights of anything you want me to guess?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I think its really lame you cant "like" your own posts.
> Also lame there is not a "dis like" option. Political corectness crap.


I'll like all of em for ya


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Come on fellas, I am guessing you will not be sending each other Christmas cards this year Before this thread gets all locked up lets get it back on track. Remember it is a crummy commercial for my business?!?!? Time to post more pictures











































Remember, if you put your fish back, or keep them and eat them. I can do reproductions!! If you keep them and don't eat them I can do a skin mount!! 
Now Flathead, thats how you plug your business 

I think the heat this summer is getting to some and they need to cool off. Maybe it's the lack of hair up top for some too


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Apparently, you're missing the point of what I'm trying to say to you. I have not attacked you in this thread one time about the contents of the closed thread that you're so proud of. Remember 'it's a classic'. Your closed thread is just that...closed...over...finished...done.
> But yet you like to make it look like on this thread that you're all offended at Flannels remarks when you've clearly made many sarcastic remarks pertaining to you eating that bass on other threads prior to this one. Threads that didn't belong to you but it was obvious that you were trolling trying to get a rise from someone.
> You say you admit when you're wrong...again, search some of your past comments about your closed thread in threads after it was closed then come back and admit your wrong.
> 
> You have any weights of anything you want me to guess?


First of all the thread was never closed. Second of all no I don't have any weights that I want you to guess because like I said I don't care what you think.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> First of all the thread was never closed. Second of all no I don't have any weights that I want you to guess because like I said I don't care what you think.


Okay thanks!

But how do you ever expect to become a member of 'the posse' with that attitude?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saug it looks like you do good work. I'm pretty loyal to my taxidermist. He has talked about hanging it up. If he does that I might be sending my work to you.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Okay thanks!
> 
> But how do you ever expect to become a member of 'the posse' with that attitude?


No thanks


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

saug-I said:


> Come on fellas, I am guessing you will not be sending each other Christmas cards this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing 3.2 on the duck.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flathead. .take it easy..it's all in good fun.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> I'm not butt hurt. Not once did I start with them. Now their teaming up playing Charlie's Angles on someone who kept one of their golden fish. It's all good because now we all can see their true character.


You see Flathead, I'm not a keyboard cowboy, dousch canoe or a Charlies angel 
My name is Tom, I live north of dayton and love to fish.I've met about 6 people from ogf and fished with them numerous times. Some of the best young men I've ever met. I'm truly sure you are a great person too. Honestly, if you met the posse, lol you would see they are stand up people. I haven't met fastwater yet but hope to soon. During this whole post I don't recall calling you any names. Please don't be offended when I yank your chain......T.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Flathead. .take it easy..it's all in good fun.....


^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Ding!ding! An we have a winner!!!!

Flathead? WHY SO SERIOUS. If you call this thread "attacks" on you,your silly man. 
Give me your adress an ill send u my hemaroid cussion i use in my kayak!?!?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I keep an occasional flathead for bullshark bain in the ohio river.


Saugeyefisher, you, e strong, fastwater, and the beav...love to wet a line with you guys sometime. ....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Ding!ding! An we have a winner!!!!
> 
> Flathead? WHY SO SERIOUS. If you call this thread "attacks" on you,your silly man.
> Give me your adress an ill send u my hemaroid cussion i use in my kayak!?!?


Hey, what do those look like?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dont forget massilon! I swear he has the softest hands ive ever felt on a grown man. I get giddy when he ask me for a minnow! Lol my kayak is a pinto to your beamer. The hemaroid cusuion is my seat.....
Tons of good people on this site!!


Saugeye Tom said:


> Saugeyefisher, you, e strong, fastwater, and the beav...love to wet a line with you guys sometime. ....


a


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Dont forget massilon! I swear he has the softest hands ive ever felt on a grown man. I get giddy when he ask me for a minnow! Lol my kayak is a pinto to your beamer. The hemaroid cusuion is my seat.....
> Tons of good people on this site!!
> 
> a


Crap...I forgot mb..sorry mb...you too! Hmmmm soft hands....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Crap...I forgot mb..sorry mb...you too! Hmmmm soft hands....


Let us know when u purchase the ford estate on st.clair. will come up for the party,anytime!!! Mb's never been i dont think! He dont know what hes missing!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Let us know when u purchase the ford estate on st.clair. will come up for the party,anytime!!! Mb's never been i dont think! He dont know what hes missing!!


Gonna go may 24th thru 28th this spring


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

14 pages worth of quality entertainment right here. Hahaha All over a thread about a foam fish? You're all nuts. But, I wouldn't mind hittin the water with any of you. I actually enjoy most of you guys' reports, discussions and gripes, even from the other side of the state. Thanks for getting me through my coffee and contemplation time at work.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

You're in!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll gladly fish with you guys sometime. I'll have to see if I can find an extra life jacket for the boat to account for the mustache though. Im pretty sure it counts as an extra passenger. 

Also, I've fished with flathead before , and he has an open invitation back on my boat anytime.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I just put fly dressing on the stache.....keeps my head above water...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

beaver said:


> I'll gladly fish with you guys sometime. I'll have to see if I can find an extra life jacket for the boat to account for the mustache though. Im pretty sure it counts as an extra passenger.
> 
> Also, I've fished with flathead before , and he has an open invitation back on my boat anytime.


One thing about it beaver, when fishing with Tom, if ya ever need some extra hair for you marabou jigs, you're in luck.

May have to start calling him ' the marabou jig-o-lo'.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Fastwater


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fastwater
> View attachment 217522


Needed a good laugh this morning and that was it. 
Again, just spit coffee all over my ipad.
Thanks Tom


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Needed a good laugh this morning and that was it.
> Again, just spit coffee all over my ipad.
> Thanks Tom


Wrong end sorry


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I guessing 10lb. ...
....of teeth.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

EStrong said:


> My Lord! This is like the Unofficial Hijack Thread, lol. References to a thread about eating a monster bass, etc., mega butt hurt, Oh mercy! Saugeye Tom and Crisco, Porn Stache, Mr. Holmes, tis be scary.
> 
> Here ya go, since people had referenced eating monster bass, I'll tinkle on the electric fence and kick the hornet's nest just because I like doing it and nobody really knows if I'm dead serious or being sarcastic, as that varies by day and what mood I'm in. When I'm bait fishing for gills and chubs and catch a 12" to 14" bass species, it DOES end up as flathead bait. As long as it's 12" and you have 5 or less, you're legal within the Ohio Creel Limits. This would include LMB and Smallies. Guess what, they make GREAT flathead bait. I also keep any and all Walleye, Sauger, & Saugeye up to a limit of 6 regardless of size since there is no size limit in Ohio and use those for flattie bait too. And those work also! I can already smell the posts coming. So, if I'm within my legal limits that the State of Ohio or any other state I'm licensed in that I fish, why would anyone have a problem with myself or any other person taking a legally caught fish out of the water. Let me point out that the fish taken would be used in a legal manner, not transported to a jackpot paylake or another body of water or anything else illegal. Eating, Mounting, used as Bait are all legal options. Piss anyone off yet? LOL...
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-regulations/statewide-limits





Saugeye Tom said:


> If you use saugeye and walleye. ....I'm coming for you....purification. ..the hard way....





Saugeye Tom said:


> No game fish allowed for bait in ohio


Oh well, guess everyone saw through that and caught me trolling. Bummer! Though Tom did try to get things going a little. LOL...  Looks like I'm losing my touch at being the smart ass.

For those that don't know or didn't figure it out, Tom and I have been going back and forth online for a while. Call it breaking balls. We DO get along just fine. We txt and have the occasional phone conversation and fishing is most def in the future.

When posting on the internet, sometimes the tone of the poster is lost and what is suppose to be a joke or teasing comes across the wrong way. It happens. I've met, fished with, or had phone conversations with a couple dozen members here on OGF since I've joined. EVERYONE is completely stand up 110%! Sure, I'm a smart ass, actually I'm a natural comedian, meet me in person and I'll have you peeing your pants before we're done fishing. That's just my nature. I've been called out on my sarcasm and humor on here before due to misunderstandings. A simple PM is all it takes to clear crap up. Threads are fun, everyone has opinions, nobody is right or wrong, just different. Well Tom is different for sure. Here's my fav pic of him doing a Pride Float. 

View media item 79039


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I didn't read the whole thread. just to many to read all of them. but I see no reason for you guys to get so upset over a guessing thread. its been a very interesting thread for sure with so many posts.

like I said I didn't read all the posts and don't know if the op gave the weight but my guess is 32#. would you be so kind as to post the weight now that I'm following this thread. 

flannel it was good of you to step up and say you were sorry. more guys should be willing to do that. we are all part of the ogf family after all.

I have only met a couple of ogf members and they are great guys. and I look forward to meeting a lot more of you guys. if the meet and greet comes together this fall I plan on trying to make it. I would really like to meet all the ogf members but I know that's not going to happen. but there is quite a few of you guys that I would really like to get to know. it would be great to fish with some of you all. but I live so far away from erie its hard to make the trip to fill open seats. but I may do it if certain guys offers me one. and when I bring my boat up I usually have a full boat and just don't have any open seats. see you guys on the water.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Rich


EStrong said:


> Oh well, guess everyone saw through that and caught me trolling. Bummer! Though Tom did try to get things going a little. LOL...  Looks like I'm losing my touch at being the smart ass.
> 
> For those that don't know or didn't figure it out, Tom and I have been going back and forth online for a while. Call it breaking balls. We DO get along just fine. We txt and have the occasional phone conversation and fishing is most def in the future.
> 
> ...


Richard


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Rich
> 
> Richard


Is that all you got old fart?  Guess that goat and the Indian dude named Bob really wore you out on that Slip n Slide the other day, lol. Tell me something, was there more Crisco in your mustache or jammed up your party room?


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Whoa things are getting weird now.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

And they say musicians are fickle! Hell hath no fury like a scorned fisherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MY POSSE HAS ARRIVED! !!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> I know that you are joking unlike the other three bullies on this thread. The fish that I mailed where on my dime and I refused to be reimbursed the postage on them. The information gathered will be used for helping protect Lake Erie from Asian Carp.


Just curious. ..how will a common carp help the study at lake erie on Asian carp? I took fisheries for 2 years...although way back then the Asian carp were a non issue...are they doing scale ageing on both species?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

How does one become a member of the "Posse".


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Is your posse on Broadway??


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> How does one become a member of the "Posse".


It starts with a sharp pocket knife.....


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Sharp enough to shave?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> How does one become a member of the "Posse".


Lol. On a thread along time ago a unmentioned someone went balistic on one of the fine young men from ogf that I've fished with. I , being the oldest spoke up and corrected that person..to the best of my memory, all of us that have fished togeather are now a posse


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> Sharp enough to shave?


Oh yes... a k-bar...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

How does one know they've become a member of a posse?


laynhardwood said:


> Sharp enough to shave?


Yes...and a 'probie' has to sharpen all posse's knives till he/she becomes a 'patched' member.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> I didn't read the whole thread. just to many to read all of them. but I see no reason for you guys to get so upset over a guessing thread. its been a very interesting thread for sure with so many posts.
> 
> like I said I didn't read all the posts and don't know if the op gave the weight but my guess is 32#. would you be so kind as to post the weight now that I'm following this thread.
> 
> ...


Sherman,
I'm afraid Saug-I duped us on this one.
it just hurts to bad to explain. Check out post #51 on page 3
Don't know that he will ever be forgiven.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Such well played marketing.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> I didn't read the whole thread. just to many to read all of them. but I see no reason for you guys to get so upset over a guessing thread. its been a very interesting thread for sure with so many posts.
> 
> like I said I didn't read all the posts and don't know if the op gave the weight but my guess is 32#. would you be so kind as to post the weight now that I'm following this thread.
> 
> ...


Sherman I nailed it on the very first post! 38# he said! haha  The rest of the story, yeah I don't know how to even explain what happened/what is happening in this thread. LOL. Just a bunch of guys having some fun really.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Sherman I nailed it on the very first post! 38# he said! haha  The rest of the story, yeah I don't know how to even explain what happened/what is happening in this thread. LOL. Just a bunch of guys having some fun really.


Yes MB...you are the master 'weight guess'er'.

Sherman, bringing you up to date...
... Between you and I , there are a few of us that suspect MB's correct guess of weight as being an inside job between him and Saug-I from the onset of the thread.
An investigation by 'the posse' is currently underway.
Emails have been subpoenaed. But water boarding at Lake Minnetonka by 'Sam' may be needed..


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

laynhardwood said:


> How does one become a member of the "Posse".


 I don't know if I would really ask. I believe they go by the name of Powder Puff Posse. That's what I heard anyway.
Wonder if the Posse has matching Tattoos? That'd be Kool!


Roscoe


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

id say, from several fishing trips with " the posse" ... youd have to first flip your yak in knee deep or shallower water...that'd be tge initiation...ahem...matt, tom, john...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> I don't know if I would really ask. I believe they go by the name of Powder Puff Posse. That's what I heard anyway.
> Wonder if the Posse has matching Tattoos? That'd be Kool!
> 
> 
> Roscoe


They all got the same tramp stamp.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> They all got the same tramp stamp.


and matching hair-dos


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> They all got the same tramp stamp.


Dude I said "TRUMP stamp"...you didn't actually go to the tattoo shop did you?

I was just talking about a bumper sticker. 

Next time call me instead of using a walkie talkie.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> and matching hair-dos


Now you're just being lazy.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I a


MassillonBuckeye said:


> Sherman I nailed it on the very first post! 38# he said! haha  The rest of the story, yeah I don't know how to even explain what happened/what is happening in this thread. LOL. Just a bunch of guys having some fun really.


Ditto it I told him....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

black patheers rosco.......


Roscoe said:


> I don't know if I would really ask. I believe they go by the name of Powder Puff Posse. That's what I heard anyway.
> Wonder if the Posse has matching Tattoos? That'd be Kool!
> 
> 
> Roscoe


 Black panther there rosco....look out...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 217582
> black patheers rosco....... Black panther there rosco....look out...


That tat is 33 years old


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> and matching hair-dos


Double dose of purification


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Has anyone heard from Flathead?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks for the info on the weight and the insinuation of being an inside job, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Still awaiting more pics of things to guess the weight of.....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

How much does this guy weigh?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice looking Shepard. I'm guessing 135.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Guessing 64lb on the beaver.....beaver


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

It was actually almost 82 pounds. Hard to see how fat it was in that picture. He lived in a creek that split two large cornfields. He was living large.

Here's another fairly deceiving one. Take a guess...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

79lbs


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll wait for MB's guess since he's the master guesser or baiter or something.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Shepard. ..149
Beaver. 68 
Flathead. Priceless


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> Nice looking Shepard. I'm guessing 135.


Thanks laynhardwood. Your close. A bit of a hint...he's 31" at the shoulders.
Here's another pic. taken last spring playing with the G-son.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

How much?


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

bobk said:


> View attachment 217627
> 
> How much?


10.0000000000000000 lbs (Because of the "10" stickers and black paint.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> View attachment 217627
> 
> How much?


15?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> View attachment 217626
> 
> 
> Thanks laynhardwood. Your close. A bit of a hint...he's 31" at the shoulders.
> Here's another pic. taken last spring playing with the G-son.


Lol. Looks like he's gonna EAT the G son...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

bobk said:


> View attachment 217627
> 
> How much?


8 lbs 7 oz's, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

beaver said:


> It was actually almost 82 pounds. Hard to see how fat it was in that picture. He lived in a creek that split two large cornfields. He was living large.
> 
> Here's another fairly deceiving one. Take a guess...


Eighty two pounds??? That's a crazy big beaver.
With the looks of that belly...guessing 84


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol. Looks like he's gonna EAT the G son...


Yea..G-son had the ball and pup was intense waiting on him to throw it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> View attachment 217627
> 
> How much?


22.064lbs. Guessing the 10 is in kg's.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Cou


Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 217582
> black patheers rosco....... Black panther there rosco....look out...


What's the deal on the Black Panther tat? I'm shaking and my legs are weak.


Roscoe


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

beaver said:


> I'll wait for MB's guess since he's the master guesser or baiter or something.....


Appreciate that.

Dog: 142
2nd beaver: Hes a chunker hmm. Gonna say 68.

Bobs weight: 10 of something. Could be kgs, could be lbs could be ???


Better question Beaver is if you ate it..... ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Cou
> 
> 
> What's the deal on the Black Panther tat? I'm shaking and my legs are weak.
> ...


Covert army unit...all my buds in Germany. ..swartzcatz beer....


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Appreciate that.
> 
> Dog: 142
> 2nd beaver: Hes a chunker hmm. Gonna say 68.
> ...


Tom already locked 68 in. Try again.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Covert army unit...all my buds in Germany. ..swartzcatz beer....


Pretty Kool Tom. That's a relief. I only know of one other Black Panthers of old and now they are called The New Black Panthers. If ya know watta I mean.


Roscoe


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I just hope all these weights are being verified on certified scales!!!!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if there not certified does that mean they don't count??????? LOL.
sherman


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

beaver said:


> Tom already locked 68 in. Try again.


I see you are evading the question.. DO YOU EAT THE BEAVER BOY????

Big hairy 80lb beaver.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Appreciate that.
> 
> Dog: 142
> 2nd beaver: Hes a chunker hmm. Gonna say 68.
> ...


Ding...ding...ding...we have a winner.

Once again MB is right and still holds the OGF 'weight guessing' title.
Pup weighs 142lbs on the nose.

And yes sherman, verified as of last checkup per Vet. scales a couple months ago.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I see you are evading the question.. DO YOU EAT THE BEAVER BOY????
> 
> Big hairy 80lb beaver.


Lol! Yes...it seems the question has been avoided.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I see you are evading the question.. DO YOU EAT THE BEAVER BOY????
> 
> Big hairy 80lb beaver.


I didn't see the question. Yes, I am fond of partaking in the delicacies that are both split and flat tailed beavers. 

67 pounds is the answer to the weight on the second one though. He was a long pot bellied one. I'll see if I can find a pic out of the water.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

beaver said:


> I didn't see the question. Yes, I am fond of partaking in the delicacies that are both split and flat tailed beavers.
> 
> 67 pounds is the answer to the weight on the second one though. He was a long pot bellied one. I'll see if I can find a pic out of the water.


Yeah I'm blaming Tom for throwing me off here. Logical choice should have been 67, or 69(family site) but I was miffed so I high balled it at 80. Thats my story and I'm sticking to it.

Fastwaters doggie though.... BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM! Don't mess with my guestimating skills bros!

Whats beaver taste like? I'm guessing its pretty tender.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Yeah I'm blaming Tom for throwing me off here. Logical choice should have been 67, or 69(family site) but I was miffed so I high balled it at 80. Thats my story and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> Fastwaters doggie though.... BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM! Don't mess with my guestimating skills bros!
> 
> Whats beaver taste like? I'm guessing its pretty tender.


Tastes like chicken....who wins the beaver????


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Ding...ding...ding...we have a winner.
> 
> Once again MB is right and still holds the OGF 'weight guessing' title.
> Pup weighs 142lbs on the nose.
> ...


Does this mean 2 trips to the fabled lake with a double dose of purification?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Yeah I'm blaming Tom for throwing me off here. Logical choice should have been 67, or 69(family site) but I was miffed so I high balled it at 80. Thats my story and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> Fastwaters doggie though.... BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM! Don't mess with my guestimating skills bros!
> 
> Whats beaver taste like? I'm guessing its pretty tender.


Always low ball


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Ya know...I think this is the thread of the year


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Tom, you're apparently the expert on fat hairy beavers with a 1 pound waiver guess.

Beaver has its own flavor and is very tender if you cook it right. It needs to be slow cooked. I've tried just frying it on cast iron before and it turned out as tough as rubber. Also, they need to be parboiled to get the oils out. I boil it and then skim the oils off the top before putting in the slow cooker.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

beaver said:


> Tom, you're apparently the expert on fat hairy beavers with a 1 pound waiver guess.
> 
> Beaver has its own flavor and is very tender if you cook it right. It needs to be slow cooked. I've tried just frying it on cast iron before and it turned out as tough as rubber. Also, they need to be parboiled to get the oils out. I boil it and then skim the oils off the top before putting in the slow cooker.


I WON THE BEAVER!!!! I've ate muskrat a reward times and it's delicious. ..never tried beaver meat.....seen em eat it on the Alaska tv shows


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Does this mean 2 trips to the fabled lake with a double dose of purification?


Thinking it would be best. MB needs a lot of purification. 



beaver said:


> Tom, you're apparently the expert on fat hairy beavers with a 1 pound waiver guess.
> 
> Beaver has its own flavor and is very tender if you cook it right. It needs to be slow cooked. I've tried just frying it on cast iron before and it turned out as tough as rubber. Also, they need to be parboiled to get the oils out. I boil it and then skim the oils off the top before putting in the slow cooker.


Never had it before.
I'm suggesting a massive fishing trip of many OGF members is in order with beaver supplying the beaver.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

It will have to be an ice fishing trip (which I'm perfectly fine with) or a next season venture. Beaver season doesn't come in until December 26th.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Some beaver chili on the ice? I'm down.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

fastwater said:


> Thinking it would be best. MB needs a lot of purification.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey I could go for that!! IF he supplies the right kind of Beaver!

Roscoe


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have found that certain beavers don't like to have their tail hit the ice if you get a flag


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Saved one for me n fastwater
> View attachment 217123


Mb...this is sam the bait shop owner


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Mb...this is sam the bait shop owner


Never get tired of looking at SAMs bass.


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

I never ate beaver that tasted like chicken


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Did I win? I'm thinking I was a little heavy with my guess.


i ACTUALLY DONT KNOW THE TRUE WEIGHT BUT IT WAS 49.5'' LONG BASING IT OFF ANOTHER I'D CAUGHT L'M GUESSING AROUND 65 OR SO


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

68 lbs


----------

